# One of my other loves.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I quilt, crochet, knit, spin and do hand embroidery. These are a few finished and mostly finished woobies that i have gotten done in the last month. The crazy one finally came home so i could bind it and send it to its new home. As much as i hate workin with batiks i so loved makin it! The other two are for friends who got the baby rabies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They're all so beautiful! I laughed when I read "baby rabies" lol!


----------



## SilverCreekFarm (Apr 19, 2019)

I love quilts, but can't sew a stitch. I wish I could. Maybe when I retire I will find the time. I buy old ones at flea markets and antique shops. Have you considered combining your loves? Baby goat sweaters? I would love to find some reasonably priced ones. And also, some kind of temporary collars for baby goats to identify them? I struggle with this dilemma every year.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those are lovely. I like the applique technique used with the first quilt. Very beautiful matching of patterns and solids with the second quilt. The third, with the semi circular centers outlining the multi colors of the pattern print is breathtaking. The quilt pattern wonderfully changes from one geometrical shape into another as the eye travels the colors and outlines. Wow, very nice.
:goodjob:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SilverCreekFarm said:


> I love quilts, but can't sew a stitch. I wish I could. Maybe when I retire I will find the time. I buy old ones at flea markets and antique shops. Have you considered combining your loves? Baby goat sweaters? I would love to find some reasonably priced ones. And also, some kind of temporary collars for baby goats to identify them? I struggle with this dilemma every year.


Dog sweaters and baby human sized sweaters work wonderfully for kid clothes. . We put human shirts on the dogs in winter too when they need them. I have an irishwolfhound and try findin a sweater to fir him..... not happenin. Lol. Ladies size med works well for his long torso.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those are lovely. I like the applique technique used with the first quilt. Very beautiful matching of patterns and solids with the second quilt. The third, with the semi circular centers outlining the multi colors of the pattern print is breathtaking. The quilt pattern wonderfully changes from one geometrical shape into another as the eye travels the colors and outlines. Wow, very nice.
> :goodjob:


The first one... i have had the front and back fabrics paired for a long time thinkin it needed be a whole cloth woobie. I just adored those wee hedgehogs lol! And didnt want cut them up. So i added a lil jazz with the applique and wala a woobie. .

The second one is actually all prints. . It was a block or the week or month at a quilt shop that i did years ago when i was just tryin actually DO patterns instead of eyeballin and goin from there. I didnt like the colors and it got put away. But our friend in fl that we have known for twentyish years (he worked with paul on a SF team, he lived a few blocks from is and spent a LOT of time at the house) and his wife finally got the lil terrorist they have been tryin for for years with doc invention. So i had make him one. Russ loves these colors so i finished it for their lil man. 

The last is one of my most hated and fav lol! It is a cathedral window pattern. I loved the makin of it but despise usin batiks... they are just a pita. I jave always loved the pattern for the movement in it.. it is an old old pattern that is usually hand done. But i saw a machine way and tried it out. My gf in tn and her mister lost a child last year and i wanted make them a woobie. This one is just so bright and pretty. I even splurged and bought a really nice and beautiful backing for it. I usually do plain thick muslin back cause really... who sees the backs of quilts. It is black and white and has inspiring words all over. I sent it to my usual quilter and she had it forever then her longarm didnt want to quilt the batiks. So after her havin it for bout eight months she sent it back and i sent it out to another shop i had used before. As soon as it came at the beginnin of the month i finished it and sent it on its merry way.  they love it... she called me just a bawlin.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> They're all so beautiful! I laughed when I read "baby rabies" lol!


Haha yep baby rabies! So many people are gettin the virus this year. Ugh! I really want/need finish a new one for our bed for winter. But all these stinkin cases of the rabies! Even our most wonderful vet and his wife got it... and our middle son and his wife got it again. This is the one i have started for our bed. I am not sure i really love it though. :/. I do love the big block though.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They are all beautiful! You’re very talented I love them all. I laughed at the baby rabies too(clap)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful work! :goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

AMAZING:goodjob:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like those. My mother used to quilt. Had my father make her a frame she could put up and take down to use when she wanted. Made all of us kids and then grandkids multiple quilts.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This woobie is all finished for the wee person it will be goin to soon. It is hangin out on my clothesline soakin up fresh country airs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Just beautiful!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 156521
> This woobie is all finished for the wee person it will be goin to soon. It is hangin out on my clothesline soakin up fresh country airs.


That is gorgeous, im in love!!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful! I want to get my nerve up enough to try more than stitch in the ditch, but I chicken out every time. I love making tops but I'm afraid to quilt it, ugg.... Only for fear of messing up all the hard work. Silly, I know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

It's gorgeous. Really love the colors, the mix of different patterns is quite a sight to see. Wow. Just wow! :goodjob:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

lhorning said:


> Beautiful! I want to get my nerve up enough to try more than stitch in the ditch, but I chicken out every time. I love making tops but I'm afraid to quilt it, ugg.... Only for fear of messing up all the hard work. Silly, I know. Thanks for sharing!


Make a small somethin and go from there. I also use my ironin table as a stabilizer for larger woobies. And. If you feel like you are messinup... you are not! It all crinkles up when washed anyway. . I just doodle on mine. I do not have the patience for more than that with large pieces.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A beautiful heirloom for someone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@Sfgwife Thank you for the encouragement! I think this winter I will get back into it and give it a shot!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Fresh off my wheel and ready to dry. This might become a sweater for a rabies case due in dec. It looks like fall and i think ok for a boy or a girl.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Beautiful colors! :inlove:


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Really beautiful work! I crochet , spin and knit, and in a pinch I can sew as well.
I am envious of your beautiful yarn!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Beautiful colors! :inlove:


Thanks! I was a bit worried as i was plyin it... cause i just was not lovin it. But all done i kinda do.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lindan said:


> Really beautiful work! I crochet , spin and knit, and in a pinch I can sew as well.
> I am envious of your beautiful yarn!


Thanks! I love spinnin. It took me a bit to get my handspuns like i wanted them. Cause i cannot stand thick and thin yarns. I struggle to get anything thicker than a sport weight though lol! Once in a while i do but it is work to get it for me. My sweet spot is fingering to sport weight. It just depends on the fiber. And i absolutely hate using a spindle while some people love it.

I am plyin agan today and cannot wait to see it! I pulled the fiber into colors.... pink, white with spots of color, grey.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! That is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think it is beautiful, too. You threw me, until I remembered what rabies was. lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think it is beautiful, too. You threw me, until I remembered what rabies was. lol


:heehee:

We have had real rabies around here lately.... a bat, an owl and hawk. Not on our place but in the area. That is scary!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> :heehee:
> 
> We have had real rabies around here lately.... a bat, an owl and hawk. Not on our place but in the area. That is scary!


That is scary, make sure everything gets vaccinated.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That is scary, make sure everything gets vaccinated.


The goats and dogs are already.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Thanks! I love spinnin. It took me a bit to get my handspuns like i wanted them. Cause i cannot stand thick and thin yarns. I struggle to get anything thicker than a sport weight though lol! Once in a while i do but it is work to get it for me. My sweet spot is fingering to sport weight. It just depends on the fiber. And i absolutely hate using a spindle while some people love it.
> 
> I am plyin agan today and cannot wait to see it! I pulled the fiber into colors.... pink, white with spots of color, grey.


I rarely get them completely even, I usually try to fix it when I ply the yarn together:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I loved this spin. It is not a super soft wool so it will become hat, mitts or socks i think. Our dil and my mama are fightin over who gets the finished thing from it. Hahaha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the colors!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Love the colors!


If you would use it... i will send it to you. . Then there will be no in fightin. Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No thanks. No time to crochet. But I bet any finished product you make with it will be lovely.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Love that last yarn!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I might feel like entering that fight ... Those yarns are just beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Lovely work, like I have known since my childhood, my mother, loves to do needlework, quilts, embroidery, even I was inspired by her work and learned to crochet in the style of patchwork. I wish you success and all the best!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just read this, boy are you talented! Those quilts are absolutely gorgeous! Wow! I love your yarn. 

The only thing I ever made was a crocheted blanket. It started out life as a scarf, I kept adding to it and it turned into a Frankenblanket! Huge, ugly and heavy. But great in the winter on the couch. (We are miserly with heat until Jan!)

Anyway, you certainly are a wonderful quilt artist!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Been workin on this all week. I needed time at my machine and was tired of hand quilting on the due in july grand baby's woobie. I did manage to turn one strip wrong but i am so NOT takin all that out to fix it. Lol! It will be FINE.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I spin, weave, crochet and sew some. I would love to make a quilt one day.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoatJoy said:


> I spin, weave, crochet and sew some. I would love to make a quilt one day.


Awesome! I tried weaving and it was a big fat nope for me lol! I did love that it would use my stashup quick though. But it just drove me nuts to sit and do.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is beautiful!


Sfgwife said:


> I did manage to turn one strip wrong but i am so NOT takin all that out to fix it. Lol! It will be FINE.


Wow I never would have noticed an error. Now I am going to have to look for it.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Those are beautiful quilts and your yarn is lovely! I love the colors you choose for them _all_, even the ones you said you didn't like. 
I can't sew, crochet, or do anything involving thread but, I would still consider joining the fight for the finished product of that yarn! :inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...for a woobie! Beautiful! You did [email protected]:great:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice!! I recently picked up knitting before the virus thing, and I love it! Sadly the local yarn shop is closed, so I’m stuck with plastic yarn from Walmart
I miss working with natural fibers...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Nice!! I recently picked up knitting before the virus thing, and I love it! Sadly the local yarn shop is closed, so I'm stuck with plastic yarn from Walmart
> I miss working with natural fibers...


Send me your address, weight you like to work with and colors that you gravitate to! And what types of things you like to make.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! It turned out gorgeous.... is this the one with the fabric your brother found? 
You are one talented lady, that's for sure!
I love the Amish Star and the colors really bring it to life. Spectacular!
I don't know how you find the time to sit down to do this but it must give you such a sense of accomplishment and pride.
Love it!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow! It turned out gorgeous.... is this the one with the fabric your brother found?
> You are one talented lady, that's for sure!
> I love the Amish Star and the colors really bring it to life. Spectacular!
> I don't know how you find the time to sit down to do this but it must give you such a sense of accomplishment and pride.
> Love it!


I used some of what brother sent in chicken littles woobie. . I do hand work during tv time at night and sew on rainy days after everything is done round here.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

That's so beautiful! Just gorgeous! I love seeing your quilts


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Send me your address, weight you like to work with and colors that you gravitate to! And what types of things you like to make.


Oh, no! Its ok! I want you to use the beaufiful yarn you spin! Thank you though! You're too sweet! :bighug:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Send me your address, weight you like to work with and colors that you gravitate to! And what types of things you like to make.


Are you saying you sell yarn?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Are you saying you sell yarn?


Lol not so much but i could sell my handspun. I might be willing to sell from my stash but that means lossa pics. Ugh!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oh, no! Its ok! I want you to use the beaufiful yarn you spin! Thank you though! You're too sweet! :bighug:


No i have TUBS of yarn in the closet! I am more than HAPPY to share.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oh, no! Its ok! I want you to use the beaufiful yarn you spin! Thank you though! You're too sweet! :bighug:


No i have TUBS of yarn in the closet! I am more than HAPPY to share.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Your work is So so pretty! I crochet..haha..i say that lightly..my one and only "blanket" turned into a triangle . I then stitched up the sides and made a puppy pocket out of it for my couch dog. When she passed away..we buried her in it. She loved it. 
I have a bunch of quilt squares..just not much gumption to sew. My fun project is making old fashion sock monkeys. Been making monkeys for 32 years.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay, I see. If you were selling handspun yarn I would be all over that. I have plenty in my stash as well, but I have a "you can never have enough yarn" complex, so I am pretty much always looking for more. I guess you could say I deal with yarn math.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay, I see. If you were selling handspun yarn I would be all over that. I have plenty in my stash as well, but I have a "you can never have enough yarn" complex, so I am pretty much always looking for more. I guess you could say I deal with yarn math.


one day you will be like no more. Hahaha. I did this when we left ky sixish years ago. I have bought maybe ten skeins since then. I just ise stash for everything.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Top is the more true color. Second is the lovely cables. This one is SO soft and squishy! The last one i used part commercial dyed yarn and part my handspun. I mucked up the cables some on it but meh only me knows... and if someone says anything about the cables not matchin.... welp they do not need anything handmade from me lol. Christmas is coming and i get a LOT of hints for hats and socks lol! That is ok though! They are quick and pretty easy. It is big momotonus things that drive me bonkers to knit. Lol. Right now i jave a cowl on my needles and i am sooooooo tired of it. That is how the top hat came to be. I needed a different something. But. The cooler weather makes me be itchy to sew! I have a quilt top that i am wantin to finish up for a special young lady. Maybe next week i will work on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Really nice!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! Really nice!


Do you need a warm wintry toboggan for winter chores darlin? One of these or maybe a fav color that you have and would like one it in? I enjoy makin hats. .


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those are amazing! You do beautiful work!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Those are amazing! You do beautiful work!


Thanks! My crafts have kept me sane for a long time lol! And when my brain wont settle i lick a complicated pattern because then i have to really pay attention. Or at night when we watch tv and my hands dont want to be still i ut them to work.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Your work is So so pretty! I crochet..haha..i say that lightly..my one and only "blanket" turned into a triangle . I then stitched up the sides and made a puppy pocket out of it for my couch dog. When she passed away..we buried her in it. She loved it.
> I have a bunch of quilt squares..just not much gumption to sew. My fun project is making old fashion sock monkeys. Been making monkeys for 32 years.


Do you sell them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those look great! I just learned to cable and I was surprised at how simple it actually was for how professional and complicated it ends up looking. I haven't gotten into making hats yet (my hair isn't very conducive to hats), but now I think I'm going to have to. 

Where do you get your patterns? Or maybe you don't use a pattern?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well my hair turns into a "shocking style" lol lol but they sure keep me head warm.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well my hair turns into a "shocking style" lol lol but they sure keep me head warm.


Oh I know what you mean, but it's not only that I get hat hair. It that my hair is so long that I have to have it up whenever I'm working or it gets in my way, usually I have it in a bun. I've taken to wearing warm headbands to at least keep my ears warm.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Those look great! I just learned to cable and I was surprised at how simple it actually was for how professional and complicated it ends up looking. I haven't gotten into making hats yet (my hair isn't very conducive to hats), but now I think I'm going to have to.
> 
> Where do you get your patterns? Or maybe you don't use a pattern?


Ravelry. It is a community online of knitters, crocheters, spinner, weavers etc. loads of free and purchased patterns! LOVE it!

Search panta. It is a nice wide headband. My hair is to my waist. I do both headbands and hats. I do not DO cold lol. It makes my back and neck issues worse for me to be cold. So i am always wearin warmies in winter.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Ravelry. It is a community online of knitters, crocheters, spinner, weavers etc. loads of free and purchased patterns! LOVE it!
> 
> Search panta. It is a nice wide headband. My hair is to my waist. I do both headbands and hats. I do not DO cold lol. It makes my back and neck issues worse for me to be cold. So i am always wearin warmies in winter.


I was hoping you would say ravelry, because if you didn't I was going to recommend it! I love that sight!

I will definitely have to check out that pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> It makes my back and neck issues worse for me to be cold.


UGH! same.. I think its because im so tense when im outside because im shivering, that my muscles just get so sore.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I was hoping you would say ravelry, because if you didn't I was going to recommend it! I love that sight!
> 
> I will definitely have to check out that pattern. Thanks!


Ot is ilo by ysolda teague.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

You should set up an etsy shop and sell your yarns/creations!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My latest beauty soakin up the cool crisp fall air.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just lovely! (clap)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:hubbahubba: WOW!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

You are so talented!


----------

